# Webpage loads in Firefox, won't load in IE



## Sixsigmadan (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello,

I am the administrator of a web application and have a single workstation that cannot access my webpage in Internet Explorer. Any suggestions would be appreciated! Here are the details:

- Get a "page not found" message. 
- Cannot find another page that won't load
- Windows XP x64 SP2 (this and multiple other operating systems on other workstations work fine)
-Workstation is on same network as other workstations that can access the page
- Site: Apache server, Tomcat JAVA server, using SSL SHA-2 encryption
- Works fine in Firefox, Chrome
- Tried uninstalling IE 7, won't work in reinstalled IE7 (32 or 64 bit)
- Tried IE6 and IE8
- Tried several users on that workstation, none can access the page
- Under Tools - Connections - LAN - not using a proxy, auto detect network settings is checked (or unchecked, same results)
- SSL 3.0, 2.0, and TLS are checked. 
- Verified IE advanced settings match other workstations
- Applied this hotfix: Windows Server 2003 and Windows XP clients cannot obtain certificates from a Windows Server 2008-based certification authority (CA) if the CA is configured to use SHA2 256 or higher encryption


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

I would try updating the XP SP2 to SP3.


----------



## Sixsigmadan (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, but there is no sp3 for x64.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

:grin: I have overlooked the x64.


Sixsigmadan said:


> Thanks, but there is no sp3 for x64.


Have you checked the Windows Hosts File? You may edit the Hosts File and add your webpage, see if that helps.


----------

